# Anyone know about this bottle?



## Poeticallyinsane (May 29, 2008)

Bought another from a thrift store. Not sure if its old or if its anything worth keeping but it was only 50 cents and I thought the shape was neat. If anyone has any information on this then please tell me.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (May 29, 2008)

If you cant read what's on the bottom....
 It says,
 Corning Borosilicate
 Made for MacBick Co.
 Wilmington
 D-3
 Mass. U.S.A


----------



## Wilkie (May 29, 2008)

Looks to me like a medical collection bottle, ie. urine samples.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (May 29, 2008)

I was thinking about using it for a vase. I looked up MacBick and found that it has to do with a hospital supply place. It's still pretty cool I guess. Thanks to you both for the information.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 29, 2008)

Its probably a flask made to be used on a heater/magnetic stirrer plate.  Borosilicate glass is good for applications where it has to be quickly heated and cooled without shattering.


----------



## Poeticallyinsane (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for that information. So...my next question is...is it worth anything at all? I'm not really in this hobby for the value but I'm curious.


----------

